# LED headlights installed



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I ended up finding another source of error-free LED headlight bulbs. This time the source is much more readily available and the prices are even better. Guess where I got them.. Amazon! Even shipping Prime. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K61CG5U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I spoke to he guys and they're using the same LED tech as the first source I had. So I bit the bullet and bought a set for $75, 2x H11s. Got them today and here are the results:



















And to compare the cut off:



















I am thoroughly impressed with these so far. They look great, perform great, and aren't throwing out tons of heat (seems like less than the stock halogens - WAY less than HIDs do).

However, I did get a bulb-out error. I contacted the guys and they have something in the works - it's on its way to me now. I'll update again when I get them.

All in all it looks like there will be an option for us halogen reflector guys who want to update their light without using ****ty HIDs or forking over tons of money for the OEM bixenon setup.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow :thumbup:

Ok, I am headlight-UNsmart. I have basic halogens in my 2006 base model A3. You are putting fog H11s in as low beams?
Please tell me what I need to do! Maybe a quick DIY?
TIA :beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> Wow :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, I am headlight-UNsmart. I have basic halogens in my 2006 base model A3. You are putting fog H11s in as low beams?
> Please tell me what I need to do! Maybe a quick DIY?
> TIA :beer:


Low beams on our halogen headlights are H11s. The setup is plug and play. 










The bulbs go into the sockets like normal. They have a large heatsink and integrated fan to keep the insides cool. Our headlight housings have a ton of room for these, so that's no worry. There's a cable that comes out of the back of the LED bulb that plugs into our factory bulb harness. Simple. It's really not much different than simply changing your headlight bulbs.

However, the way it is, if you install them you _will_ have a bulb-out error. Like I said, there is a fix in the works for this and I will be testing it out when I get it later this week.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Any chance these will cause the still not understood (by me at least) wiper motor failure?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Low beams on our halogen headlights are H11s. The setup is plug and play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that- hope the fix works!!! 
I'm stoked to get these!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Man it looks good :thumbup:

The bulb out error, can be deleted with vagcom? thx !


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

VW KEVIN G said:


> Any chance these will cause the still not understood (by me at least) wiper motor failure?


I don't see how it could cause wiper motor failure. As far as I understand it's actually the ballasts that HIDs use which causes a spike in the circuit somewhere that fries it. HIDs need a ton of energy to fire or ignite the xenon bulbs. These LED bulbs don't need to be ignited, so they don't use a ballast or anything of the sort.



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Man it looks good :thumbup:
> 
> The bulb out error, can be deleted with vagcom? thx !


As far as I know it can not. That would be too easy!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I plan on doing this as well. deAutoKey also sells an LED headlight set for reflector housings that includes resistors that are supposed to get rid of the error light. You can probably just get the resistors and be good to go.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

A pic is worth a thounsand words. Notice the shadows on the right side of the picture also the box in the middle. Cant wait to get those.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

It looks like deAutoKey also sells H7 LEDs. Would it be ok to install both H11 and H7 (low and high beams)?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

skotti said:


> It looks like deAutoKey also sells H7 LEDs. Would it be ok to install both H11 and H7 (low and high beams)?


I don't see why not. You would just have to get resistors for each set.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'd be more interested in using these for fogs instead of my current HID kit.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> It looks like deAutoKey also sells H7 LEDs. Would it be ok to install both H11 and H7 (low and high beams)?


I've heard that Halogens have more "throw," so in high beam applications they might not be as good because they won't reach as far.. Don't know how true this is, just what I've heard.



krazyboi said:


> I'd be more interested in using these for fogs instead of my current HID kit.


How big are the foglight housings? I can't remember exactly, but I think it might be a tight fit..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> A pic is worth a thounsand words. Notice the shadows on the right side of the picture also the box in the middle. Cant wait to get those.


These pics were taken with my cell phone. So I have no control of exposure.. Notice that the wall (above the cutoff line) is darker in the LED pic compared to the halogen pic.. this tell us that the phone is lowering exposure = the LEDs are even brighter than the pic is leading to suggest!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

did you find out how to get rid of the "bulb out" error?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> did you find out how to get rid of the "bulb out" error?





BeeAlk said:


> Like I said, there is a fix in the works for this and I will be testing it out when I get it later this week.


I bet the send him a resistor to install.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I wonder if changing the headlights from halogen to bixenon with led drl will get rid of the error. Doubt it but just saying.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I bet the send him a resistor to install.


if so I'm going to be picking these up ASAP


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

I wonder if the "bulb out" fix will consider the scenario where the bulb is actually out. Does it defeat the functionality completely? Not that it would be too difficult to notice one of your headlights is out, but still...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

sethroid said:


> I wonder if the "bulb out" fix will consider the scenario where the bulb is actually out. Does it defeat the functionality completely? Not that it would be too difficult to notice one of your headlights is out, but still...


curious aswell. In my car when bulbs go out I dont get any message/error.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Burbank2broward said:


> did you find out how to get rid of the "bulb out" error?





krazyboi said:


> I bet the send him a resistor to install.





Burbank2broward said:


> if so I'm going to be picking these up ASAP


i'm pretty sure that's exactly what I'll be getting. However these guys seem to be all about plug and play, so I'm assuming the resistors will come pre-wired with H11 connectors so it's all nice and tidy. Tracking says they'll arrive Thursday.



sethroid said:


> I wonder if the "bulb out" fix will consider the scenario where the bulb is actually out. Does it defeat the functionality completely? Not that it would be too difficult to notice one of your headlights is out, but still...


It should still work as usual. If the bulb burns out the circuit would be opened, meaning there would be 0 draw. The computer would see this and give an error. However, these LEDs should hopefully last a long, long time.



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> curious aswell. In my car when bulbs go out I dont get any message/error.


Weird. Is anything modified? I'd be happy if my car did that :laugh:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Also, for comparison to those who might want to put these in their fogs - space will likely be an issue:










I wouldn't trust this diagram completely as it's not the exact bulb, but should be pretty close:


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Great job on experimenting!!! Any night time pictures? That should really show the color and cutoff much better!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> i'm pretty sure that's exactly what I'll be getting. However these guys seem to be all about plug and play, so I'm assuming the resistors will come pre-wired with H11 connectors so it's all nice and tidy. Tracking says they'll arrive Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it come in the kit that you found on amazon? Or did you need to get something else?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

iwanturbo said:


> Great job on experimenting!!! Any night time pictures? That should really show the color and cutoff much better!


Not yet, super busy with work. Maybe I'll try it tonight if I get a chance. 



Burbank2broward said:


> Does it come in the kit that you found on amazon? Or did you need to get something else?


The "fix" currently does not come with the bulbs from Amazon. I'm not sure if they will in the future or if it will be an add-on to the bulbs. I'm the first to try this in a VAG car so it's kind of a work in progress at the moment. I should have an answer to whether or not this fix will work by Thursday.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> The "fix" currently does not come with the bulbs from Amazon. I'm not sure if they will in the future or if it will be an add-on to the bulbs. I'm the first to try this in a VAG car so it's kind of a work in progress at the moment. I should have an answer to whether or not this fix will work by Thursday.


I sent them a message through Amazon asking if they include resistors to prevent bulb out indication- if they reply, I'll let you know what they say.
Other than being a bit more expensive, anyone see a downside to deAutoKey's LEDs? You can add the resistors, but it does drive the price up.

I have a 2006 base model A3, IIRC I don't get bulb out indications either. Maybe because I don't get all the info others get in the display in the center of the instrument cluster? If I can verify I don't need the resistors (because I don't get the bulb out indication), that'll save some cash.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> I sent them a message through Amazon asking if they include resistors to prevent bulb out indication- if they reply, I'll let you know what they say.
> Other than being a bit more expensive, anyone see a downside to deAutoKey's LEDs? You can add the resistors, but it does drive the price up.
> 
> I have a 2006 base model A3, IIRC I don't get bulb out indications either. Maybe because I don't get all the info others get in the display in the center of the instrument cluster? If I can verify I don't need the resistors (because I don't get the bulb out indication), that'll save some cash.


I would imagine you are right about not getting the bulb-out errors because of your lack of DIS. If you don't get errors I don't see why you would need any resistors, they should still work just fine. 

I can't tell you whether or not deAutoKey's LEDs will work as well or better/worse. I stay away from them because I hate navigating their site :laugh: 

Also, you can't beat Amazon Prime. Best customer service and refunds/returns/exchanges basically no questions asked.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> I would imagine you are right about not getting the bulb-out errors because of your lack of DIS. If you don't get errors I don't see why you would need any resistors, they should still work just fine.
> 
> I can't tell you whether or not deAutoKey's LEDs will work as well or better/worse. I stay away from them because I hate navigating their site :laugh:
> 
> Also, you can't beat Amazon Prime. Best customer service and refunds/returns/exchanges basically no questions asked.


You just sold me- and I have Amazon Prime :thumbup::beer:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

skotti said:


> I sent them a message through Amazon asking if they include resistors to prevent bulb out indication- if they reply, I'll let you know what they say.
> Other than being a bit more expensive, anyone see a downside to deAutoKey's LEDs? You can add the resistors, but it does drive the price up.
> 
> I have a 2006 base model A3, IIRC I don't get bulb out indications either. Maybe because I don't get all the info others get in the display in the center of the instrument cluster? If I can verify I don't need the resistors (because I don't get the bulb out indication), that'll save some cash.


The resistors are $10 on Amazon... sold separate. deAutoKey claims you can fix via VCDS, however (they also charge extra for the resistor). I've been looking at a headlight upgrade for a long time, and I've been back and forth between this and an HID retrofit. I have a plan now.... I'll let you guys know when I get to it and what I end up doing.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for suggesting our company.

Anyone who is interested in the h7/h11 kit, msg me here and we will get you a discount and make the price cheaper vs AMAZON for this thread here!


The website is not that hard to navigate, it does not have shop by your current bulb type or car, but neither does amazon, simply click what you are looking for on the side bar menu, for example, audi, click here for audi LEDs:

http://deautokey.com/category/audi-leds

We cannot figure out why it would be so hard to navigate to that area or how it would be different from amazon.. You can also search on the top right hand corner.

Anyway, to go back on topic, for any h7/h11 - please contact us for a cheaper price vs amazon, we would love to see review.

Shipping - we also ship out our product priority mail next day - that might even be better than prime.. 


We also see why these are cheaper:

1. Their is no warranty from what we can see
2. The lumen rating is 2000lm for both bulbs, ours are 1800lumens for each bulb making it a 3600 lumen kit. 
3. Their kit is 6500k which is terrible for visibility, ours are 5000k which gives more visibility on the road and is closer to stock OEM headlight color but just a bit more clean white in appearance

Here is some proof here - on a cc as fog lights:









Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Not trying to be a douche, but the Sirius LEDs BeeAlk bought are 2000 lumens per bulb- 4000 lumens total, so more than your set. Although I'm not sure my eyes would be able to discern the difference of 400 lumens between yours and Sirius.
Sirius also sells a set of LEDs that are 3200 lumens per bulb, 6400 lumens total.
I'm undecided- on 4000 vs 6400 lumens, and Sirius vs deAutoKey.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> Not trying to be a douche, but the Sirius LEDs BeeAlk bought are 2000 lumens per bulb- 4000 lumens total, so more than your set. Although I'm not sure my eyes would be able to discern the difference of 400 lumens between yours and Sirius.
> Sirius also sells a set of LEDs that are 3200 lumens per bulb, 6400 lumens total.
> I'm undecided- on 4000 vs 6400 lumens, and Sirius vs deAutoKey.


Sorry, we did not see that is said per bulb, can we confirm? Sorry we missed that. - saw in questions they do mention 2k each, we will let the lumen rating statement go if they do claim it to be 2k. We apologize.

Although 4000 & 6400 lumens seem near impossible for LED bulbs, the technology is just not there from what we have seen.

The light temp does look more blue vs white in photos above, but 6500k doesn't work the best when going for visibility.

We can get the price down with resistors for you if you are interested and they can go out tomorrow.

:thumbup:

Also, ours come with ballasts:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry, we did not see that is said per bulb, can we confirm? Sorry we missed that. - saw in questions they do mention 2k each, we will let the lumen rating statement go if they do claim it to be 2k. We apologize.
> 
> Although 4000 & 6400 lumens seem near impossible for LED bulbs, the technology is just not there from what we have seen.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to put you guys down at all, just stating my opinion about your site. Maybe it's just the way it's laid out? Not sure, I just feel like when I go to your site it's never easy for me - but hey, I'm more retarded than most people when it comes to simple things :facepalm:. Either way I've bought light kits from your guys before and have been pleased with them. :thumbup: I honestly didn't know you were offering H11 LEDs prior to purchasing my Amazon set. I'd be willing to try yours out and provide my opinion compared to these? Either way, thanks for chiming in - you guys are probably the most knowledgable group we could have commenting in here.

As far as lumen ratings and colors go - I don't trust what a lot (read: all) of companies claim. It seems like every company has their own way of testing lumen and color output. These bulbs I have in I would say are less than 6500k, they have just a _tinge_ of blue, but mostly bright, clean white. 

Could you guys explain the ballasts with LEDs? Do they work in the same way as HID ballasts would (not necessarily good for us)?

So, back to these Amazon bulbs. I had a chance to go out in the dark (more like dusk, actually) and take some pics. It's very hard to accurately capture the light with my phone since it is constantly struggling to adjust the exposure - so take these pics with a grain of salt.



















The lights could probably use a proper adjustment. I just installed these light housings a week ago and haven't adjusted them at all yet, I think they're pointing a bit low. I wouldn't say these LED bulbs are _much_ brighter than the halogens - but they're not any less bright. But man do they look _good._ Also, there is NO glare when looking at the car head on. If there was any at all I would be ditching these things right away - glare is very important to me.

Again, thanks deAutokey for chiming in and everyone else for getting discussion going :beer:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk -Sorry, we made the comment on how to search, we want to know how we can improve it, it is not the best website and has limitations we work around, but we will have an updated website with another company when deAutoLED.com opens, a search by bulb model better than sylvania will be involved... stay tuned there.

For our lights vs theirs, we cannot compare as we never tested them, but if you would like to compare, we might be up for that... Contact us for details.

a ballast vs no ballast is not a big difference, no ballast might be easier to install, but a ballast will keep heat away from the bulb, but we won't say one is not as good as the other.

Did you need resistors for your bulbs?

Thank you


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> BeeAlk -Sorry, we made the comment on how to search, we want to know how we can improve it, it is not the best website and has limitations we work around, but we will have an updated website with another company when deAutoLED.com opens, a search by bulb model better than sylvania will be involved... stay tuned there.
> 
> For our lights vs theirs, we cannot compare as we never tested them, but if you would like to compare, we might be up for that... Contact us for details.
> 
> ...


Any more info on the ballasts? Specifically what we all want to know is if we are at risk for the infamous wiper motor failure that many have experienced using aftermarket HID setups. 

About the resistors - I believe I do need them. I have gotten the bulb-out error since installing the lights. I contacted the Amazon seller about this since they were claimed to be error-free and they have since shipped out a "fix" for the issue - which I believe will just be a set of resistors.

What's peculiar though, and maybe you guys can provide some insight to this, is that today while driving around tonight I only got the bulb-out error for the right side. When I first installed them I got an error for both left and right bulbs. Tonight I never got a message about the left bulb. On top of that, it seemed like the error was going in and out for the right bulb. About every 30-60s I would get the error chime and it would display the "RIGHT DIPPED LIGHT OUT" for a few seconds. In the past I would get a single chime and a single message, not repeated like I have here. Any ideas?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Any more info on the ballasts? Specifically what we all want to know is if we are at risk for the infamous wiper motor failure that many have experienced using aftermarket HID setups.
> 
> About the resistors - I believe I do need them. I have gotten the bulb-out error since installing the lights. I contacted the Amazon seller about this since they were claimed to be error-free and they have since shipped out a "fix" for the issue - which I believe will just be a set of resistors.
> 
> What's peculiar though, and maybe you guys can provide some insight to this, is that today while driving around tonight I only got the bulb-out error for the right side. When I first installed them I got an error for both left and right bulbs. Tonight I never got a message about the left bulb. On top of that, it seemed like the error was going in and out for the right bulb. About every 30-60s I would get the error chime and it would display the "RIGHT DIPPED LIGHT OUT" for a few seconds. In the past I would get a single chime and a single message, not repeated like I have here. Any ideas?


errors seem to coincide with the car's canbus system.

Resistors seem like it will be needed to fix the issue.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone with a facelift model running halogens know what bulb / connector type our DRLs use? I'm interested in getting some but not sure about what to get as I'm not with the car for a little while longer.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> errors seem to coincide with the car's canbus system.
> 
> Resistors seem like it will be needed to fix the issue.


Wonder how these would work as fogs. Probably same issue huh?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

npace said:


> Does anyone with a facelift model running halogens know what bulb / connector type our DRLs use? I'm interested in getting some but not sure about what to get as I'm not with the car for a little while longer.





krazyboi said:


> Wonder how these would work as fogs. Probably same issue huh?


with resistors, we can't see this happening, what bulb type do you need for fogs?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Dont know if this is kinda out of topic, but couldnt resist, DeAutokey: whats the thread promotional price? Iam after a H11/H7 kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Dont know if this is kinda out of topic, but couldnt resist, DeAutokey: whats the thread promotional price? Iam after a H11/H7 kit


It will be $85.00 shipped for each kit including the resistor.
:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> with resistors, we can't see this happening, what bulb type do you need for fogs?


Need to check, but I think H11


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Need to check, but I think H11


:thumbup:

If you are interested, we are going to do the entire kit for $85.00 shipped for this thread only!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> If you are interested, we are going to do the entire kit for $85.00 shipped for this thread only!


PM you tomorrow. Only need fogs as I have bi-xenon headlights.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> If you are interested, we are going to do the entire kit for $85.00 shipped for this thread only!


Sign me up! I need a set of H7s.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

npace said:


> Sign me up! I need a set of H7s.


Msg me here, we can get you an invoice.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

how much for shipping to Nanaimo, BC Canada? v9s 5w7


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Any more info on the ballasts? Specifically what we all want to know is if we are at risk for the infamous wiper motor failure that many have experienced using aftermarket HID setups.


deAutoKey, can you please address the potential issue with the ballast/wiper motor failure in our cars?
I am ready to message/order, but I want to ensure the ballast will not cause a windshield wiper motor failure.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry, we did not see that is said per bulb, can we confirm? Sorry we missed that. - saw in questions they do mention 2k each, we will let the lumen rating statement go if they do claim it to be 2k. We apologize.
> 
> Although 4000 & 6400 lumens seem near impossible for LED bulbs, the technology is just not there from what we have seen.
> 
> ...


how would we wire the resistors and ballast out of the headlight housing? our cars have this ABS plastic piece that covers the headlight housing hole, unlike the mk6 platform which had a rubber seal to cover the hole...

and like others here I'm worried about wipermotor failure....

also do you guys have facelift DRL bulbs for people with halogen lights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> deAutoKey, can you please address the potential issue with the ballast/wiper motor failure in our cars?
> I am ready to message/order, but I want to ensure the ballast will not cause a windshield wiper motor failure.





Burbank2broward said:


> how would we wire the resistors and ballast out of the headlight housing? our cars have this ABS plastic piece that covers the headlight housing hole, unlike the mk6 platform which had a rubber seal to cover the hole...
> 
> and like others here I'm worried about wipermotor failure....
> 
> also do you guys have facelift DRL bulbs for people with halogen lights?


Sorry, we cannot be 100% sure about the wiper motor failure, to ask us to say it won't happen won't be possible simply because we never had experience with this kit in the model. 

For the dust cap, you have to drill a hole and then seal it seen in this CC headlight DIY:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004579-DIY-deAutokey-LED-Headlights-for-VW-CC

Thank you


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry, we cannot be 100% sure about the wiper motor failure, to ask us to say it won't happen won't be possible simply because we never had experience with this kit in the model.
> 
> For the dust cap, you have to drill a hole and then seal it seen in this CC headlight DIY:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004579-DIY-deAutokey-LED-Headlights-for-VW-CC
> ...



Anyone want to be the guinea pig and roll the dice with your wiper motor?
I'm not rolling the dice on this one.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> Anyone want to be the guinea pig and roll the dice with your wiper motor?
> I'm not rolling the dice on this one.


We understand, we don't want you to ruin anything either, we rather wait until we get more information on what is killing the wiper motors.

The LEDs work at a lower voltage vs the 35w HID Ballasts.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Msg me here, we can get you an invoice.
> 
> Thank you:thumbup:


PM Sent about H11's :beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Received the "fix" for the LED bulb-out errors:










These don't look like resistors to me? Resistors tend to get pretty hot, doesn't seem like something you would want to seal up inside a plastic box!

I'll be plugging them in shortly to see if I get any continued warnings and will update this thread accordingly. Stay tuned :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> PM you tomorrow. Only need fogs as I have bi-xenon headlights.


JT, do you think these will fit our fogs? Seems like clearance will definitely be an issue.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> JT, do you think these will fit our fogs? Seems like clearance will definitely be an issue.


Fogs would probably work fine, if you mean clearance in the back. I'm running HIDs now w/o issue and have the ballasts mounted to the plastic underlining.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Well everyone, total fail with these bulbs. While they look great and make some nice light, even with the resistors in place I'm getting consistent bulb-out errors.

If you don't care about having a constant error on your dash or you don't have DIS, you'll probably be really happy with these. 

Bummer.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Well everyone, total fail with these bulbs. While they look great and make some nice light, even with the resistors in place I'm getting consistent bulb-out errors.
> 
> If you don't care about having a constant error on your dash or you don't have DIS, you'll probably be really happy with these.
> 
> Bummer.



damn. If you wanna get rid of them I might grab them. thats weird. what bout deautokey resistors?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> damn. If you wanna get rid of them I might grab them. thats weird. what bout deautokey resistors?


I'm returning them for a refund. They were advertised as error free and since they weren't I think a refund is justifiable.

I'll be trying out deautokey's next. Hopefully they arrive soon :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm returning them for a refund. They were advertised as error free and since they weren't I think a refund is justifiable.
> 
> I'll be trying out deautokey's next. Hopefully they arrive soon :thumbup:



sure thing. Lets see how the Autokey turns out. eace:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Well everyone, total fail with these bulbs. While they look great and make some nice light, even with the resistors in place I'm getting consistent bulb-out errors.
> 
> If you don't care about having a constant error on your dash or you don't have DIS, you'll probably be really happy with these.
> 
> Bummer.


I know those are what they sent, but why didn't you go with these: http://www.amazon.com/9005-Load-Resistor-Adapter-Daytime/dp/B00NDHOYW2/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1414178124&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=2x+H11+50w+Load+Resistors+for+LED+Fog+Light+DRL+Error+Cancellation+Canbus

Seems more likely to work.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> I know those are what they sent, but why didn't you go with these: http://www.amazon.com/9005-Load-Resistor-Adapter-Daytime/dp/B00NDHOYW2/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1414178124&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=2x+H11+50w+Load+Resistors+for+LED+Fog+Light+DRL+Error+Cancellation+Canbus
> 
> Seems more likely to work.


Don't know really. After telling them the things they sent me didn't work they said there were no other options.. I stopped caring about those lights at that moment I guess.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Fair enough. FWIW, I don't think you're going to have the infamous wiper motor issue with the LEDs.... I'm ordering a set myself. The issue with ebay HIDs that people get is because xenons have a much higher initial current draw to charge them. DeAutoKey says the ballasts were to help with heat, and realistically, LEDs should have a lower current draw, not a higher one.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> Fair enough. FWIW, I don't think you're going to have the infamous wiper motor issue with the LEDs.... I'm ordering a set myself. The issue with ebay HIDs that people get is because xenons have a much higher initial current draw to charge them. DeAutoKey says the ballasts were to help with heat, and realistically, LEDs should have a lower current draw, not a higher one.


Agreed. Here's a copy-paste of what I wrote to someone else recently:

_As far as I understand the problem with ballasts in our cars using aftermarket HIDs is how HIDs need to be ignited. The ballast has to initially create a large voltage spike to create an arc inside the HID bulb to ignite the gas inside. For a split instant, when the arc is igniting the bulb, it is technically a short circuit. The ballast then has to manage this voltage spike and the subsequent short and maintain the proper voltage to the bulb. It's the spike and momentary short that creates havoc in the car's electrical system, and the wiper motor is the first point of failure every time. Cheap ballasts tend to have poor management and the spikes and recovery are less controlled, leading to higher incidences of wiper motor failure. 

I don't think the LED ballasts will be an issue as LEDs don't need to be ignited. The ballasts are simply managing the voltage going to the LEDs so it doesn't fluctuate outside of the bulb's limits. _


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Your write-up is much more technically sound than my explanation, but the result is the same. I'll be watching to see if it works for you.... it seems deAutoKey is only giving the discount on the H11s, and facelift models use H7 headlight bulbs (even though I originally suggested them....) :screwy:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Dont know if this is kinda out of topic, but couldnt resist, DeAutokey: whats the thread promotional price? Iam after a H11/H7 kit





deAutoKey.com said:


> It will be $85.00 shipped for each kit including the resistor.
> :thumbup:



For what I understand the discount price is firm for any of the kits, H7 or H11.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

npace said:


> Your write-up is much more technically sound than my explanation, but the result is the same. I'll be watching to see if it works for you.... it seems deAutoKey is only giving the discount on the H11s, and facelift models use H7 headlight bulbs (even though I originally suggested them....) :screwy:





2006_A3_2.0T said:


> For what I understand the discount price is firm for any of the kits, H7 or H11.


Sorry for any confusion, the kit is $85.00 for h7 or h11 for the participants of this forum post only, it will not last long either, so get in on it now.

Thank you


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Can't wait to see what happens with the wiper motor. Hopefully nothing, these seem promising.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> Can't wait to see what happens with the wiper motor. Hopefully nothing, these seem promising.


It might be a while before any body experiences wiper motor issues, if at all. When I bought my car it had Morimoto HIDs installed. I ran it that way for over a year and never lost a motor..


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry for any confusion, the kit is $85.00 for h7 or h11 for the participants of this forum post only, it will not last long either, so get in on it now.
> 
> Thank you


I've Pm'd twice to get a set of H7s with resistors. Please check pm one last time and send an invoice. Thank you.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

npace said:


> I've Pm'd twice to get a set of H7s with resistors. Please check pm one last time and send an invoice. Thank you.


:thumbup:

Sorry I missed that, sent info to deAuto, they said they sent it to you now.

Thank you


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

Ordered! Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I received deAutoKey's LED H11 bulbs, ballasts, and resistors on Monday. 

Plenty of things to say about them.

Very nice kit. Each part looks well made and was well thought out. Nice plugs and connectors, protected wires, etc. 









The bulb itself is very pretty. Very nicely made. deAutoKey LEDon the left, Sirius LED on the right.









Since the resistors get HOT AS **** after just minutes of use, they needed to be mounted externally from the light housings. The bulbs, ballasts and all connectors fit inside the light housing with ease. I had an extra set of headlight covers so I didn't mind punching some holes and squeezing in some grommets. Took just a few minutes each.



























I powered them up, and guess what - NO BULB OUT ERRORS! Hooray

They look great! The color is nicer than the Sirius ones, definitely pure white light. Brightness is about the same as Sirius, not too much difference there.












Unfortunately the beam pattern leaves much to be desired. The cutoff is not really a cutoff anymore and the light seems to go too upwards. I even adjusted the reflectors as low as they could go:










I haven't spent any time driving it in the dark yet, so I can't say much about that.

I think the problem with the beam pattern is because of one or two problems.

The first is the shape of the CREE chip. Perhaps the "larger" chip doesn't mimic the thin, bright element of a Halogen bulb very well. The sirius chip is a very focused source of light.









The next is how the chips are positioned inside the light housing.

With the deAutoKey bulbs, the chips are parallel to the X-axis:









The Sirius bulbs are parallel to the Y-axis:











All in all, I _really_ wish that beam pattern was better. I'm not sure it's good enough for me. It's a shame because everything else about this kit is way nicer.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> I received deAutoKey's LED H11 bulbs, ballasts, and resistors on Monday.
> 
> All in all, I _really_ wish that beam pattern was better. I'm not sure it's good enough for me. It's a shame because everything else about this kit is way nicer.


Nice write-up/comparison. I think this kit may be nice for fogs, however, I'm not too sure where we could mount the resistor down there since I believe most surface in that area is plastic.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> All in all, I _really_ wish that beam pattern was better. I'm not sure it's good enough for me. It's a shame because everything else about this kit is way nicer.


That's a little disappointing. Mine are scheduled to show up today. While doing the install, I'm going to take before/after photos with a DSLR to make sure the exposure settings are all the same. If the beam pattern is what you say it is, then I don't think I'll feel comfortable running them. We'll see how it pans out :beer:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Is it easy to 'delete' the resistors?
Since I don't have the DIS, I won't get bulb out indications, so no need for the extra (hot) hardware.
I ordered from deAutoKey as well, due here by week's end.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just thinking out loud here, wonder if they put some kind of shielding around the LED to focus the light better if it would work kind of like the Bi-Xenon drop-ins some companies make. Looks like it could fit through the headlight hole if they were to make it small enough. Again, just thinking out loud here. Please don't flame..lol

Pic of Bi-Xenon bulb with shield for reference:

EDIT: sorry for huge pic


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Wally Gorbash said:


> That's a little disappointing. Mine are scheduled to show up today. While doing the install, I'm going to take before/after photos with a DSLR to make sure the exposure settings are all the same. If the beam pattern is what you say it is, then I don't think I'll feel comfortable running them. We'll see how it pans out :beer:


We suggest returning before installing if you don't think you will be happy. We don't want anyone having our kit that is not 100% happy with the results.

We are sorry about the beam angle here for sure, we are not 100% positive if it is going to be a glare to others, it is not the worse beam angle we seen, and the light might not be bright enough to cause any issues. But we have not tested these in person.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Nice write-up/comparison. I think this kit may be nice for fogs, however, I'm not too sure where we could mount the resistor down there since I believe most surface in that area is plastic.


You can install resistors like this DIY:

http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...lation-of-DeAutoKey-3600-Lumen-LED-Fog-Lights

:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> You can install resistors like this DIY:
> 
> http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...lation-of-DeAutoKey-3600-Lumen-LED-Fog-Lights
> 
> :thumbup:


Sweet. Now I just to get my hands on a kit...


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Sweet. Now I just to get my hands on a kit...


PMed you


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> Is it easy to 'delete' the resistors?
> Since I don't have the DIS, I won't get bulb out indications, so no need for the extra (hot) hardware.
> I ordered from deAutoKey as well, due here by week's end.


If you don't need the resistors, simply don't plug them in. It will make sense when you see all the parts.

I gave the lights a 30 minute test today as I drove through some rain. It wasn't dark enough to determine any glare issues, so still no verdict on that.

However, I should mention that the 50W resistors get REALLY hot. Scary hot. After that 30 minutes I just _barely_ touched on of them with my finger and instantly heard a hissing sound and a small puff of smoke. Yep, singed off some of my fingerprint!










So, when picking a place to mount the resistors, choose wisely. 

Are they supposed to get _that_ hot? They should definitely come with some sort of warning because I'd hate to see someone set their car on fire from melting some plastic or something.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> So, when picking a place to mount the resistors, choose wisely.
> 
> Are they supposed to get _that_ hot? They should definitely come with some sort of warning because I'd hate to see someone set their car on fire from melting some plastic or something.


Yup, they get pretty hot.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm still weary about our wiper motors


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Yup, they get pretty hot.


Yeah when I was testing my reverse LED's that resistor got smoking hot, thankfully the reverse aren't on very long. Couldn't imagine headlights.


But when you think about electronics and what a resistor is it makes sense it gets so hot, doing the same thing an incandescent light bulb does too.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> I'm still weary about our wiper motors


I've got a set en-route, I'll let you know how it goes. I really don't think there will be an issue for two reasons:

1) The ballast is just to move the heat away from the bulb, instead of using a fan. It isn't changing the voltage like on xenons, or firing up the xenons causing a short, which is what blows up the wiper motor.

2) DeAutoKey makes good products that they stand by with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> If you don't need the resistors, simply don't plug them in. It will make sense when you see all the parts.
> 
> I gave the lights a 30 minute test today as I drove through some rain. It wasn't dark enough to determine any glare issues, so still no verdict on that.
> 
> ...


ouch...  those things are seriously hot.

BeeAlk:

Regarding the light colour, Amazon vs Deautokey, wich one gives the more bluish tone? wich kit you liked the most colour wise?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> I've got a set en-route, I'll let you know how it goes. I really don't think there will be an issue for two reasons:
> 
> 1) The ballast is just to move the heat away from the bulb, instead of using a fan. It isn't changing the voltage like on xenons, or firing up the xenons causing a short, which is what blows up the wiper motor.
> 
> 2) DeAutoKey makes good products that they stand by with a lifetime warranty.


1) I don't think the sole purpose of the ballast is to remove heat away from the lights to exclude the need for a fan. The deAutoKey bulbs also have fans on them. I suppose it's removing _some_ heat from the bulb, but certainly not making it unnecessary to have a fan. 

I also just noticed today that the bulbs flicker rapidly about 3 times when they are turned on. I'm not sure why they do this or if it's normal. The Sirius bulbs don't do this.

2) The warranty might cover bulb failure but I don't think they'll be covering damage to our cars from using these bulbs!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> ouch...  those things are seriously hot.
> 
> BeeAlk:
> 
> Regarding the light colour, Amazon vs Deautokey, wich one gives the more bluish tone? wich kit you liked the most colour wise?


I haven't come up with a permanent mounting solution to the resistors yet. Right now I have them stuck to the body sheet metal with some thermal double sided tape.

The Sirius bulbs are a bit more blue, but not by much. I prefer deAutoKey's color, they are PURE white. They look fantastic. Some people may prefer the blueish ones.

Sirius on the left, deAutoKey on the right. The difference is minimal, but definitely a difference:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> I haven't come up with a permanent mounting solution to the resistors yet. Right now I have them stuck to the body sheet metal with some thermal double sided tape.
> 
> The Sirius bulbs are a bit more blue, but not by much. I prefer deAutoKey's color, they are PURE white. They look fantastic. Some people may prefer the blueish ones.
> 
> Sirius on the left, deAutoKey on the right. The difference is minimal, but definitely a difference:


In that pic, the Sirius, on left, looks brighter than the deAutoKey.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skotti said:


> In that pic, the Sirius, on left, looks brighter than the deAutoKey.


Could just be the color. Hard to tell in a daylight picture.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> 1) I don't think the sole purpose of the ballast is to remove heat away from the lights to exclude the need for a fan. The deAutoKey bulbs also have fans on them. I suppose it's removing _some_ heat from the bulb, but certainly not making it unnecessary to have a fan.
> 
> I also just noticed today that the bulbs flicker rapidly about 3 times when they are turned on. I'm not sure why they do this or if it's normal. The Sirius bulbs don't do this.
> 
> 2) The warranty might cover bulb failure but I don't think they'll be covering damage to our cars from using these bulbs!


In any event, LEDs use less energy than halogens, not more. The opposite is true of xenons. The ballast may be to convert to less energy. The heat comment was based on what they said earlier in the thread, so maybe their sales rep just doesn't know. Do your wipers still work? I guess the real test is to start the car, turn on headlights, then wipers, and see if it fails. I'll try it when my set comes in. Worst case scenario, I switch back to halogens and buy a new wiper motor.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skotti said:


> In that pic, the Sirius, on left, looks brighter than the deAutoKey.


You just blind man!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> In any event, LEDs use less energy than halogens, not more. The opposite is true of xenons. The ballast may be to convert to less energy. The heat comment was based on what they said earlier in the thread, so maybe their sales rep just doesn't know. Do your wipers still work? I guess the real test is to start the car, turn on headlights, then wipers, and see if it fails. I'll try it when my set comes in. Worst case scenario, I switch back to halogens and buy a new wiper motor.


When I bought my car it had xenons installed and I drove it that way for over a year. My wiper motor never failed. It's not something that will immediately happen, if it happens at all. Xenons use less energy (35W) compared to halogens (55W). With the LEDs in place with the 50W resistors, the energy consumptions has to be close to stock (55W). 

I drove through the rain for about a half our with the deAutoKey LEDs in place yesterday. Wiper motor still works fine. That's no guarantee it won't fail later on.. but I don't think it'll be an issue. I'm no expert though. 



skotti said:


> In that pic, the Sirius, on left, looks brighter than the deAutoKey.


It's really hard to tell.. one isn't definitely brighter than the other. The deAutoKey lights _might_ be a bit less bright, but that might just be due to the weak focus out of the reflector.. I can't tell.

Tomorrow I am going to try the Sirius bulbs with the 50W resistors in place and see how that works out.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> 1)
> I also just noticed today that the bulbs flicker rapidly about 3 times when they are turned on. I'm not sure why they do this or if it's normal. The Sirius bulbs don't do this.


Every time you switch them on or just when you turn the car on?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> When I bought my car it had xenons installed and I drove it that way for over a year. My wiper motor never failed. It's not something that will immediately happen, if it happens at all. Xenons use less energy (35W) compared to halogens (55W). With the LEDs in place with the 50W resistors, the energy consumptions has to be close to stock (55W).
> 
> I drove through the rain for about a half our with the deAutoKey LEDs in place yesterday. Wiper motor still works fine. That's no guarantee it won't fail later on.. but I don't think it'll be an issue. I'm no expert though.


Okay, thanks. I agree, I really don't think it'll be an issue, but time will tell, I guess. FWIW, when I look at the pics, the deautokey lights look just as bright, but they are definitely less blue. Some people seem to think the blue lights look brighter. 

To clarify, as far as energy consumption, what I meant was that xenons need a ballast because they have to use a lot of energy to fire up. LEDs don't need that. But based on our previous discussions, I think we're basically in agreement.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Every time you switch them on or just when you turn the car on?


Everytime the lights are switched on. Doesn't matter if they're "warmed up" or not. 



npace said:


> Okay, thanks. I agree, I really don't think it'll be an issue, but time will tell, I guess. FWIW, when I look at the pics, the deautokey lights look just as bright, but they are definitely less blue. Some people seem to think the blue lights look brighter.
> 
> To clarify, as far as energy consumption, what I meant was that xenons need a ballast because they have to use a lot of energy to fire up. LEDs don't need that. But based on our previous discussions, I think we're basically in agreement.


Yeah, we're in agreement. I'm just reiterating things for clarity sake for everyone else :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Everytime the lights are switched on. Doesn't matter if they're "warmed up" or not.


Ah gotcha, that is a little weird. Not for warmed up or not, but usually the car does cold start diagnostics which will cause the lights to flicker. My reverse led's do it every start up lol.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> My reverse led's do it every start up lol.


That actually sounds like a sellable mod :laugh:

My trunk lights did it until I got the proper resistors.

As far as the headlights doing it though, the deAutoKey lights flicker each time they are turned on. The Sirius lights just instantly turn on.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> That actually sounds like a sellable mod :laugh:
> 
> My trunk lights did it until I got the proper resistors.
> 
> As far as the headlights doing it though, the deAutoKey lights flicker each time they are turned on. The Sirius lights just instantly turn on.


I like it. Not sure why, but it makes it feel race car ish hahah..


Only video I could find. Guess if I left out some coding the LED bars would do it as well.


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

*Question*



BeeAlk said:


> I haven't come up with a permanent mounting solution to the resistors yet. Right now I have them stuck to the body sheet metal with some thermal double sided tape.
> 
> The Sirius bulbs are a bit more blue, but not by much. I prefer deAutoKey's color, they are PURE white. They look fantastic. Some people may prefer the blueish ones.
> 
> Sirius on the left, deAutoKey on the right. The difference is minimal, but definitely a difference:


Hey bro. How is your audi badge held on the grille, I don't see a holder. I'd like to do something similar cause I can't find a holder. Thanks. Your car looks nice BTW


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ruviol said:


> Hey bro. How is your audi badge held on the grille, I don't see a holder. I'd like to do something similar cause I can't find a holder. Thanks. Your car looks nice BTW


This may sound a little crazy but.. crazy glue :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

why dont you guys just tee off of the radiator, and water cool those bad boy resistors. Better yet, mount them on the AC evaporator. Just need some longer wires. You are overthinking this.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

This morning I swapped out the deAutoKey bulbs with the Sirius bulbs. I kept the resistors I got from deAutoKey in place with the Sirius bulbs. HEYO! they work fine, no errors.

I think I will keep this setup. Sirius bulbs with 50W resistors. I preferred the color and build quality of deAutoKey's bulbs, but I can't live with the glare and lack of ability to focus the light properly. If they ever come out with a H11 bulb that is oriented properly and has a smaller chip, I will gladly purchase them.

After putting the Sirius bulbs back in, I'm pretty sure they are actually a bit brighter than the deAutoKey bulbs - but, again, it could simply be due to the deAutoKey bulbs no being focused properly.




SilverSquirrel said:


> why dont you guys just tee off of the radiator, and water cool those bad boy resistors. Better yet, mount them on the AC evaporator. Just need some longer wires. You are overthinking this.


Water cooling the resistors? THAT sounds like over-thinking it! :laugh:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> This morning I swapped out the deAutoKey bulbs with the Sirius bulbs. I kept the resistors I got from deAutoKey in place with the Sirius bulbs. HEYO! they work fine, no errors.
> 
> I think I will keep this setup. Sirius bulbs with 50W resistors. I preferred the color and build quality of deAutoKey's bulbs, but I can't live with the glare and lack of ability to focus the light properly. If they ever come out with a H11 bulb that is oriented properly and has a smaller chip, I will gladly purchase them.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:
thanks, we appreciate the honest review 

you can ship those back for a refund, we see the glare in the upper corner, and understand your concern, but we are not sure if that is enough to blind anyone, we have seen that in reflectors and not have any blinding glare to other drivers on the road. We suggest anyone else who might not be happy as we shipped a few with this discount, please ship these back, you can keep the resistors and we can refund just the led bulbs if you want to purchase the other product on amazon. 

Also, the 5k light temp will be more visibility while driving vs the more blueish. You can tell if you have yellow high beams and switch back and forth, high beams are not any brighter vs the LED but they will be more visibility and when you switch back to your LEDs you will probably notice there will be less visibility. but not by much.

But at the end of the day, we are not here to take customers money if you are NOT 100% happy with our product, we will look into other options and beam angles to see if we can fix this issue.

Thank you


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:
> thanks, we appreciate the honest review
> 
> you can ship those back for a refund, we see the glare in the upper corner, and understand your concern, but we are not sure if that is enough to blind anyone, we have seen that in reflectors and not have any blinding glare to other drivers on the road. We suggest anyone else who might not be happy as we shipped a few with this discount, please ship these back, you can keep the resistors and we can refund just the led bulbs if you want to purchase the other product on amazon.
> ...


This is excellent business practice, as someone who ordered a set and wasn't pleased with the beam pattern I really appreciate it.

Just to help you see what BeeAlk was talking about beam pattern wise, I took a few pictures last night while testing the bulbs. My camera was set to use the same shutter speed & aperture for both shots, so they should give a decent idea of light output.
Additionally, I should note that I've swapped my low beam bulbs from H11's to H9's (simple modification, provides more light output than stock H11's).

Here's my car with just the H9 bulbs (normal low beams)









And here's one with just the passenger's side bulb swapped (I covered the driver's side bulb with a towel)










I was really hoping for them to look better than that, as it would be a nice stop-gap to me getting OEM Bi-Xenons, but this is just too much glare to deal with. If deAutoKey is able to revise the bulbs and get the beam pattern back to stock-ish then I'd be all for it. I definitely prefer the pure white color over any blue tint.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:
> thanks, we appreciate the honest review
> 
> you can ship those back for a refund, we see the glare in the upper corner, and understand your concern, but we are not sure if that is enough to blind anyone, we have seen that in reflectors and not have any blinding glare to other drivers on the road. We suggest anyone else who might not be happy as we shipped a few with this discount, please ship these back, you can keep the resistors and we can refund just the led bulbs if you want to purchase the other product on amazon.
> ...


We tried to make your bulbs work in a new application, it didn't quite work out.. which is a shame. But in the end, you guys still rock :thumbup: 



Wally Gorbash said:


> This is excellent business practice, as someone who ordered a set and wasn't pleased with the beam pattern I really appreciate it.
> 
> Just to help you see what BeeAlk was talking about beam pattern wise, I took a few pictures last night while testing the bulbs. My camera was set to use the same shutter speed & aperture for both shots, so they should give a decent idea of light output.
> Additionally, I should note that I've swapped my low beam bulbs from H11's to H9's (simple modification, provides more light output than stock H11's).
> ...


Your pics do a good job showing the beam pattern and complete loss of cutoff. 

If I were you I'd try the Sirius bulbs. The light output and pattern is really near stock, definitely no compromise there. Since they work with the resistors and don't give errors, they're definitely a good stop-gap. They do have a tinge of blue, which is probably the only real drawback to these bulbs. However, it's not terribly blue - not ricer boy racer blue by any means.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support.
We will look if we can get the same color temp, and flip the bulb, should not be a problem.

:thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> I ended up finding another source of error-free LED headlight bulbs. This time the source is much more readily available and the prices are even better. Guess where I got them.. Amazon! Even shipping Prime. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K61CG5U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Only 3 pairs left on Amazon (there were 4 up until a few minutes ago...  )


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> Only 3 pairs left on Amazon (there were 4 up until a few minutes ago...  )


Aren't those the LEDs that caused the errors until our resistors were installed?

Again, if everyone wants to keep the resistors, we will issue a partial refund on the headlights.

It is $25.00 for the resistors.

Please let us know if you are interested in that.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Aren't those the LEDs that caused the errors until our resistors were installed?
> 
> Again, if everyone wants to keep the resistors, we will issue a partial refund on the headlights.
> 
> ...


You are correct about the bulb out error- but I don't have DIS, so no bulb out error


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> You are correct about the bulb out error- but I don't have DIS, so no bulb out error


This was honestly a total loss for us anyway when we sold the kits so cheap as you can see the build quality is different vs their kit. But it is also a loss on the shipping we lose, but we hope to have something out better at that whiter light temp so it looks a bit more classy vs the blue tint.

Thank you


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks for the support.
> We will look if we can get the same color temp, and flip the bulb, should not be a problem.
> 
> :thumbup:


How long until this might become a thing? If you can make a bulb work for us, I'd be all over it :thumbup:

Would you be changing up the light chip used as well? I have a feeling the large chip has a lot to do with the diffused light pattern as well.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> How long until this might become a thing? If you can make a bulb work for us, I'd be all over it :thumbup:
> 
> Would you be changing up the light chip used as well? I have a feeling the large chip has a lot to do with the diffused light pattern as well.


:thumbup: Yes, we will look into changing things a bit, these work a lot better as fog lights vs the type you have, but maybe not as good as headlights.

I was speaking to our lead tech and people who run the manufacturing and they told me they will be having a lot of different options with search by car model soon, it has a lot to do with the type of housing and beam angle of the LED on the PCB board that determines the brightness, they have had LEDs with 600 lumens outshine more expensive 1200 lumen LEDs because of the placement of the 600 lumen LED and how it hit the tails when installed. 

Right now, many people will shop at deAuto vs ebay/amazon and other LED companies because they test their products to make sure they work well prior to listing, so this is why you don't see any LEDs listed for the Audi, I sorta took the gamble by "making" "requesting" they ship these out to customers, which they normally do not do unless completely tested first.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: Yes, we will look into changing things a bit, these work a lot better as fog lights vs the type you have, but maybe not as good as headlights.
> 
> I was speaking to our lead tech and people who run the manufacturing and they told me they will be having a lot of different options with search by car model soon, it has a lot to do with the type of housing and beam angle of the LED on the PCB board that determines the brightness, they have had LEDs with 600 lumens outshine more expensive 1200 lumen LEDs because of the placement of the 600 lumen LED and how it hit the tails when installed.
> 
> ...


PM Sent, I'm down to be a guinea pig if needed


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I installed the Sirius LED H11s (Amazon) as low beams- they look really good, and as BeeAlk said, ever-so-slight blue, but not enough to make a difference to me.
While I do not have a DIS so I don't get the bulb out error, I do have a small issue: when I start the car, the LEDs flicker on/off 6 times (with headlight switch off). It's the only time they do this.
I seem to recall my LED tails doing that when I installed them- not sure how/if I ever got them to stop. Anyone have any ideas on how to stop the flickering? VAGCOM? Guessing there is a small current being sent to the headlights by the computer during start.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

UPDATE:
I had one LED chip fail (not the entire lamp) within 24 hours of install. Returned them (yay Amazon Prime), ordered another set.
Install them, drive at night- opened them up to check to make sure the cooling fans are working- one was not (and that b*tch was HOT- I am convinced it would have melted the surrounding plastic housing in no time).
So, I returned that set. Recommend you avoid the Sirius LEDs.
I am going to wait and see if deAutoKey can come up with a fix for their attempt.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> UPDATE:
> I had one LED chip fail (not the entire lamp) within 24 hours of install. Returned them (yay Amazon Prime), ordered another set.
> Install them, drive at night- opened them up to check to make sure the cooling fans are working- one was not (and that b*tch was HOT- I am convinced it would have melted the surrounding plastic housing in no time).
> So, I returned that set. Recommend you avoid the Sirius LEDs.
> I am going to wait and see if deAutoKey can come up with a fix for their attempt.


I noticed that my LEDs sound different than each other when the fans are running.. I wonder if they have **** bearings. Now I'm considering returning mine so I dont end up being stuck with a dead bulb.

deAutoKey, we're depending on you!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> I installed the Sirius LED H11s (Amazon) as low beams- they look really good, and as BeeAlk said, ever-so-slight blue, but not enough to make a difference to me.
> While I do not have a DIS so I don't get the bulb out error, I do have a small issue: when I start the car, the LEDs flicker on/off 6 times (with headlight switch off). It's the only time they do this.
> I seem to recall my LED tails doing that when I installed them- not sure how/if I ever got them to stop. Anyone have any ideas on how to stop the flickering? VAGCOM? Guessing there is a small current being sent to the headlights by the computer during start.





skotti said:


> UPDATE:
> I had one LED chip fail (not the entire lamp) within 24 hours of install. Returned them (yay Amazon Prime), ordered another set.
> Install them, drive at night- opened them up to check to make sure the cooling fans are working- one was not (and that b*tch was HOT- I am convinced it would have melted the surrounding plastic housing in no time).
> So, I returned that set. Recommend you avoid the Sirius LEDs.
> I am going to wait and see if deAutoKey can come up with a fix for their attempt.





BeeAlk said:


> I noticed that my LEDs sound different than each other when the fans are running.. I wonder if they have **** bearings. Now I'm considering returning mine so I dont end up being stuck with a dead bulb.
> 
> deAutoKey, we're depending on you!


We are looking into our LED kits being seated in a different direction - so you will still have our quality with a better beam angle in halogen housings, right now they look great in fog lights and some halogen headlights like the CC, so we are not sure what happened with the Audi.

We won't comment in detail when researching the amazon kit you linked, we didn't want to sound like we were speaking badly about any company, but those LEDs are priced so cheaply for a reason. 

We do think people at time look at our pricing vs others and think we are simply charging a higher prices because we want to, but we go by quality and what we put into our LEDs when pricing. 
People who bought other products then purchased ours are able to see the difference right way.

We have a different LED kit being manufactured & we will have our Original Tester try these out and review them first, they are higher priced vs the amazon ones and we cannot price match, so we are going to take this into consideration when manufacturing these.

:thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We are looking into our LED kits being seated in a different direction - so you will still have our quality with a better beam angle in halogen housings, right now they look great in fog lights and some halogen headlights like the CC, so we are not sure what happened with the Audi.
> 
> We won't comment in detail when researching the amazon kit you linked, we didn't want to sound like we were speaking badly about any company, but those LEDs are priced so cheaply for a reason.
> 
> ...


It's your dedication to quality that will make you guys the winners here. Patiently waiting on the revised version eace:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> It's your dedication to quality that will make you guys the winners here. Patiently waiting on the revised version eace:


Thank you

Have you had any luck trying these out as fog lights?
& we will have the updated version of the headlight LEDs sent out to you in a few weeks.

:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thank you
> 
> Have you had any luck trying these out as fog lights?
> & we will have the updated version of the headlight LEDs sent out to you in a few weeks.


I would try them as fogs and have a set of HID already to compare. Just need to get them. Lol.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thank you
> 
> Have you had any luck trying these out as fog lights?
> & we will have the updated version of the headlight LEDs sent out to you in a few weeks.
> ...


I have not had a chance yet. My schedule breaks wednesday, I should be able to do it then :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

pheww thx I didnt pull the trigger yet. shipping is costly overseas. 
Once those are out I will grab a set for sure.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

sub'd. interested in LED headlights.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I would try them as fogs and have a set of HID already to compare. Just need to get them. Lol.


Check your PMs :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Check your PMs :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


If you MSG me your email, I can get you a tracking #.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, it looks like I gave the wrong info to the deAutoKey Crew.

I told them to manufacture a H7 LED/no ballast needed stand-alone kit instead of an H11.

These will sit side by side instead of up and down.

Does anyone have an H7 low beam they would want to try these out on?

They adjusted so it is more white, and a better build quality vs the ones we have seen out there.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Ok, it looks like I gave the wrong info to the deAutoKey Crew.
> 
> I told them to manufacture a H7 LED/no ballast needed stand-alone kit instead of an H11.
> 
> ...


Bummed about this


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Bummed about this


They will produce an h11, but they want to test this first...


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I will definitely test an H7 for you... that's what we have in the facelift models.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

deAutoKey.com said:


> They will produce an h11, but they want to test this first...


Looking forward to the H11s :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

npace said:


> I will definitely test an H7 for you... that's what we have in the facelift models.


Ok, H7 went out today.



skotti said:


> Looking forward to the H11s :thumbup:


H11 will be in stock in a few weeks, they wanted to wait but think this is going to be the best for right now, so they are going ahead.

They can do a group buy once it is all testing and results are posted.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> H11 will be in stock in a few weeks, they wanted to wait but think this is going to be the best for right now, so they are going ahead.
> 
> They can do a group buy once it is all testing and results are posted.
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


Once again, you guys are awesome! Looking forward to testing out some new bulbs


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> H11 will be in stock in a few weeks, they wanted to wait but think this is going to be the best for right now, so they are going ahead.
> 
> They can do a group buy once it is all testing and results are posted.
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


In for updates as well.....would be great replacement for my foglights


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Scuba*A3 said:


> In for updates as well.....would be great replacement for my foglights


I have a set of the current H11s now. I'm trying to find time to get them installed as fogs. Hopefully soon.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

so when should we expect an LED low beam headlight option available for us?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Scuba*A3 said:


> In for updates as well.....would be great replacement for my foglights





krazyboi said:


> I have a set of the current H11s now. I'm trying to find time to get them installed as fogs. Hopefully soon.





aznsap said:


> so when should we expect an LED low beam headlight option available for us?


We should have results by the end of the month, but stay tuned, we have some brand new technology being tested also, so it will be worth seeing the results.

:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I have a set of the current H11s now. I'm trying to find time to get them installed as fogs. Hopefully soon.


Would be interested to see how you like them. I think the light output should be fairly good but hopefully not to blinding to the other drivers


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Scuba*A3 said:


> Would be interested to see how you like them. I think the light output should be fairly good but hopefully not to blinding to the other drivers


They're the ones I tested in my low beam reflectors. They're definitely bright. I'm betting glare won't be much of an issue. I think the biggest problem might be getting them to fit. I'm not too sure how big the fog housings are.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> .......... I think the biggest problem might be getting them to fit. I'm not too sure how big the fog housings are.


Hummmm......thats a good point. Didn't even think about fitment....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> They're the ones I tested in my low beam reflectors. They're definitely bright. I'm betting glare won't be much of an issue. I think the biggest problem might be getting them to fit. I'm not too sure how big the fog housings are.





Scuba*A3 said:


> Hummmm......thats a good point. Didn't even think about fitment....


Test fit. No problem.


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

I just want to give my 2 cents as I was one of the others who grabbed a set of the LED's to try.

Have done a few long distance overnight drives and so far it's been pretty good. Throw and colour are fantastic. Cut-off pattern isn't bad but once a better solution is out there I will be relegating these to the shelf.

Biggest issue I've run into with them: When I turn on my high-beams the LED's start blinking on and off like they aren't getting enough power. Now I haven't looked at a schematic to see how things are wired but is there a known reason for it?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Test fit. No problem.


Nice. Hopefully they don't get hit with much water back there..



hogdogz said:


> I just want to give my 2 cents as I was one of the others who grabbed a set of the LED's to try.
> 
> Have done a few long distance overnight drives and so far it's been pretty good. Throw and colour are fantastic. Cut-off pattern isn't bad but once a better solution is out there I will be relegating these to the shelf.
> 
> Biggest issue I've run into with them: When I turn on my high-beams the LED's start blinking on and off like they aren't getting enough power. Now I haven't looked at a schematic to see how things are wired but is there a known reason for it?


None of the LEDs I've tried have done this. Odd.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Test fit. No problem.


Nice! Thanks  Have you seen how it lights up the road yet or is that just a spare housing? I thought the light "twisted" in...yours look like they are "pushed" into the housing.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Scuba*A3 said:


> Nice! Thanks  Have you seen how it lights up the road yet or is that just a spare housing? I thought the light "twisted" in...yours look like they are "pushed" into the housing.


Still working on it. I just wanted to let everyone know first they fit. I should get it installed this weekend.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Still working on it. I just wanted to let everyone know first they fit. I should get it installed this weekend.


Time to be bearer of bad news. The bulbs are too long on the passenger side and hit the windshield washer reservoir.  I didn't check both sides the first time, cut my mounting plates for the resistor, then banged my head against my hand in stupidity.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Time to be bearer of bad news. The bulbs are too long on the passenger side and hit the windshield washer reservoir.  I didn't check both sides the first time, cut my mounting plates for the resistor, then banged my head against my hand in stupidity.


Sorry to hear that. I have to get the length and see if the other bulbs can be made shorter.

if you remove the fan, how does it work, without the fan, if air is moving through the fog lights, it should not be an issue.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry to hear that. I have to get the length and see if the other bulbs can be made shorter.
> 
> if you remove the fan, how does it work, without the fan, if air is moving through the fog lights, it should not be an issue.


Hmm, didn't try that. My OEM bulb is almost flush with the reservoir.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Hmm, didn't try that. My OEM bulb is almost flush with the reservoir.


Hmm.. ok I see. sorry to hear this.

We can try to see what type of clearance we can get, do you have a measurement?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Hmm.. ok I see. sorry to hear this.
> 
> We can try to see what type of clearance we can get, do you have a measurement?


Just checked. Removing the fan will allow the bulb to fit, but still presses against the reservoir. The question is, how hot does the backing of the bulb get when run for a long period of time, and will it melt the reservoir.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Just checked. Removing the fan will allow the bulb to fit, but still presses against the reservoir. The question is, how hot does the backing of the bulb get when run for a long period of time, and will it melt the reservoir.


That is very possible. I would not suggest it, the only heat resistant parts of the car are normally the headlight/tails and other parts that have lights.
:thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Just checked. Removing the fan will allow the bulb to fit, but still presses against the reservoir. The question is, how hot does the backing of the bulb get when run for a long period of time, and will it melt the reservoir.





deAutoKey.com said:


> That is very possible. I would not suggest it, the only heat resistant parts of the car are normally the headlight/tails and other parts that have lights.
> :thumbup:


If it were me I'd be applying heat insulating tape to the reservoir and taking my chances! New reservoir is like $30 if it melts.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Time to be bearer of bad news. The bulbs are too long on the passenger side and hit the windshield washer reservoir.  I didn't check both sides the first time, cut my mounting plates for the resistor, then banged my head against my hand in stupidity.


Well thats not good



deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry to hear that. I have to get the length and see if the other bulbs can be made shorter.


Be nice if you could engineer a new housing setup.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I got the H7 test set in the mail today from deAutokey. They should be the same minus the connection style. I'll get them on this weekend and post results! :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

npace said:


> I got the H7 test set in the mail today from deAutokey. They should be the same minus the connection style. I'll get them on this weekend and post results! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

i'd be happy to test out low beam LED options for my 2006 A3. let me know if you need a new design tested.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I put these in this weekend, and I really wanted them to work, but there's still a few issues that need to be worked out. 

Here's a side by side comparison of the first set that went out with the new ones. The new ones are on the top, with the much smaller LED chip. 










When I went to do the install, I pulled up in the driveway, and turned on the headlights first, so I could outline the top of the beam pattern with tape. Here's a pic of what the beam pattern with the halogens looks like:










And here's what one of the LEDs looks like next to the halogen:










You can see the scatter, lack of focus, and how using these would make it much harder to see at night. I hope that they get these right one day, but for now, I think the best options are to stick with stock halogens or upgrade to xenons with a projector retrofit.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

npace said:


> I put these in this weekend, and I really wanted them to work, but there's still a few issues that need to be worked out.
> 
> Here's a side by side comparison of the first set that went out with the new ones. The new ones are on the top, with the much smaller LED chip.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Thanks for the update, we have a few more options being looked at soon for 2015.

We actually like to see some failure and honest reviews so we can make this better, we see a few things we can do to make this better after shipping, and they are being worked on now. And so no one worries, this is not up for sale or being sold, and they won't be up until it is 100%.

Thank you


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the update, we have a few more options being looked at soon for 2015.
> 
> ...


Success always starts with failure. You guys have good business practice and that's all that matters. Sooner or later the product we want will be the product you can provide :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, your halogens make me really appreciate my PIAA halogens- I've had them for about 6 years, forgot how yellow OEMs look.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Success always starts with failure. You guys have good business practice and that's all that matters. Sooner or later the product we want will be the product you can provide :thumbup:


I was told today that after looking at a few specs, they are not happy with the current LED set up, they used an existing mold but added some of their own "things" onto it, maybe your H11 will work better, it was shipped today, but they have a few different ones they will send out for the best results.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> I was told today that after looking at a few specs, they are not happy with the current LED set up, they used an existing mold but added some of their own "things" onto it, maybe your H11 will work better, it was shipped today, but they have a few different ones they will send out for the best results.


Well you know what they say....if at first you don't succeed, try try again. Knowing you guys, you'll get it right and have a quality product ready for us...keep at it


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> I was told today that after looking at a few specs, they are not happy with the current LED set up, they used an existing mold but added some of their own "things" onto it, maybe your H11 will work better, it was shipped today, but they have a few different ones they will send out for the best results.


Just received the bulbs today. I'll post up impressions this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Just received the bulbs today. I'll post up impressions this weekend :thumbup:


Good deal, hope they work out. Still interested in how these will work in the fog light housings


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> If it were me I'd be applying heat insulating tape to the reservoir and taking my chances! New reservoir is like $30 if it melts.


Hmmm, tell me about this heat insulating tape. Also, I actually do have a larger reservoir in my garage I've been meaning to swap in. My reservoir contains Boost Juice 

@deautokey.com, I still have the kit as I just got back home from vacation. If I can figure out this heat insulating tape situation, I may just keep them and test for fogs still.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Hmmm, tell me about this heat insulating tape. Also, I actually do have a larger reservoir in my garage I've been meaning to swap in. My reservoir contains Boost Juice
> 
> @deautokey.com, I still have the kit as I just got back home from vacation. If I can figure out this heat insulating tape situation, I may just keep them and test for fogs still.


There's a variety of heat insulating tapes out there, 3M makes stuff that should probably easily accessible. 

http://www.amazon.com/3M-High-Temperature-Flue-15-Foot/dp/B00004Z4DS 
http://www.amazon.com/Heatshield-Products-340020-Thermaflect-Shield/dp/B000QFN3DU this is good stuff

Either way though, I'm pretty sure the reservoir is made of polypropylene, which has a melting point of about 250F. I doubt the bulbs would be getting close to that...


I didn't get a chance to touch my bulbs this past weekend, so I have no impressions yet. But I will be getting sick tomorrow so I'll have the day off to test them out :laugh:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> I didn't get a chance to touch my bulbs this past weekend ...


Is that what you kids call it these days?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Just received the bulbs today. I'll post up impressions this weekend :thumbup:


Thanks.

I got to speak to the team, they got to test and check out the components, they are not too happy with the results themselves, and going to work on a better model, let us know how it turns out for you, if they are good results, expect better, if the results are bad, then expect a lot better 

:thumbup:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

there's a whole bunch of LED H11 kits on amazon--i tried flipping through reviews and most of them seem to work on non VW/Audi cars okay. just haven't seen any reviews by people with VW/Audi to know if there's errors or not w/ all the different kit options.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I got to speak to the team, they got to test and check out the components, they are not too happy with the results themselves, and going to work on a better model, let us know how it turns out for you, if they are good results, expect better, if the results are bad, then expect a lot better
> 
> :thumbup:


Installed them two days ago, took pics but have been on the road since.. I will post pics/comparisons/impressions in a few days. I should have a few thousand miles of use on them by then :thumbup:



aznsap said:


> there's a whole bunch of LED H11 kits on amazon--i tried flipping through reviews and most of them seem to work on non VW/Audi cars okay. just haven't seen any reviews by people with VW/Audi to know if there's errors or not w/ all the different kit options.


I did a review on a set of Amazon LEDs earlier in this thread. tl;dr - they're OK.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Installed them two days ago, took pics but have been on the road since.. I will post pics/comparisons/impressions in a few days. I should have a few thousand miles of use on them by then :thumbup:


Pics yet? :wave:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> Pics yet? :wave:


So I finally had a chance to go through the pictures I took of the new bulbs.. Unfortunately they didn't quite turn out as well as they looked on the camera. So I don't have pictures showing beam pattern or comparing light color difference between the Amazon Sirius bulbs and the deAutoKey bulbs. I apologize for this. BUT - I will retake these pictures when I'm back home in 2 days.

How ever I do have pictures of the bulbs themselves along with my impressions after using them for about 10-15 hours of driving in the dark with them.

Here are how the bulbs are packaged:








Nicely fit in the box, well protected, etc. 

Here's how the bulbs look:









Sirius LED on the left, deAutoKey on the right:









You can see that the bulbs are _very_ similar in design. At first I was kind of disappointed with the deAK bulbs because of how they initially appeared to be of lower build quality than their first set of bulbs I tried. However, upon closer inspection I found many details that set these bulbs apart from the Sirius bulbs. 

These bulbs are nicely machined with many cooling fins as opposed to being sloppily cast with a few vent holes like the Sirius bulbs. 

Next up, once plugged in and fired up, the next characteristic I was worried about became a relief. The fan on the Sirius bulbs, during the first few minutes of operation, make an awful erratic whining sound. They sound like bad bearings that are on the verge of complete failure. Another member who tried the Sirius bulbs reported that their fans actually failed, followed by the bulbs burning up. The deAK bulbs are near dead silent when the fans run. After many hours of use through cold, wet and snow, they are still quiet.

The color - deAK wins hands down. While the sirius bulbs have a tinge of blue, they're not "ricey" in my opinion. But the deAK color is absolutely a very white light - it looks much more mature in a way. Very clean light.

Light output and beam pattern appears to be _exactly_ the same between the deAK bulbs and the Sirius bulbs. Not much of a surprise here since they are both rated for 2000lm and are virtually identical in dimensions and placement of the chips. 

After using 3 sets of bulbs with dozens of hours of combined use - I have to say that 2000lm isn't quite bright enough. I would say it's about equivalent to brand new halogens - more would be better as I feel the oem setup is not adequate for truly dark driving (like in the mountains at night where I tend to spend a fair amount of time).

Overall, pretty happy with these.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> So I finally had a chance to go through the pictures I took of the new bulbs.. Unfortunately they didn't quite turn out as well as they looked on the camera. So I don't have pictures showing beam pattern or comparing light color difference between the Amazon Sirius bulbs and the deAutoKey bulbs. I apologize for this. BUT - I will retake these pictures when I'm back home in 2 days.
> 
> How ever I do have pictures of the bulbs themselves along with my impressions after using them for about 10-15 hours of driving in the dark with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is what they found also.

The only thing is educating the consumer, if they go with a 4200lm per bulb set up (it will have about 3 chips), the price goes way up, close to $250.00 shipped. Now you have to look at the market, will people say... Well, I will just buy the $80.00 siruius instead?? Let me know what you think, we can get this to you but the cost will be much higher.

The new ones they have that can get up to $300:
-Adjustable
-4200lumen
-ballast & gold resistor & fan - so they are not going to be compact, reason being - more power, reliability and brighter.

Let me know what you think so they can start on the next phase of testing.

Thank you


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I think there would be a couple problems with the 3 chip 4200lm setup.

I think if it's 3 chips we would run into the same problem as with the first set of bulbs - the chip was too big. Therefore the light isn't properly focused and glare becomes a big issue. Glare paired with ultra bright bulbs would be a bad combo..

Cost - I think you're right that if we're approaching $300 other options start to seem more appealing. At that cost you can start looking at aftermarket housings with true HID setups. Or for a few hundred more a used OEM bixenon setup is attainable. Unless the LEDs are an absolute home run as far as focus, cutoff, etc, the price wouldn't be worthwhile - at least not for me.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I think there would be a couple problems with the 3 chip 4200lm setup.
> 
> I think if it's 3 chips we would run into the same problem as with the first set of bulbs - the chip was too big. Therefore the light isn't properly focused and glare becomes a big issue. Glare paired with ultra bright bulbs would be a bad combo..
> 
> Cost - I think you're right that if we're approaching $300 other options start to seem more appealing. At that cost you can start looking at aftermarket housings with true HID setups. Or for a few hundred more a used OEM bixenon setup is attainable. Unless the LEDs are an absolute home run as far as focus, cutoff, etc, the price wouldn't be worthwhile - at least not for me.


:thumbup: Yes, the 2kLM output was always the best, we are looking at 2500 and 3k instead so it is closer to the beam angle people desire, the adjustability might just be the best option as now you can not only make a horizontal and vertical pattern, you can now set it diagonally which might hit the reflector better, and you can also adjust it by 1mm so then it hits a totally different part of the reflector.

We will keep you updated, many new technologies and designs for 2015 are out, and they are going their own way having a unique one designed, the molds cost money and take time though, stay tuned.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: Yes, the 2kLM output was always the best, we are looking at 2500 and 3k instead so it is closer to the beam angle people desire, the adjustability might just be the best option as now you can not only make a horizontal and vertical pattern, you can now set it diagonally which might hit the reflector better, and you can also adjust it by 1mm so then it hits a totally different part of the reflector.
> 
> We will keep you updated, many new technologies and designs for 2015 are out, and they are going their own way having a unique one designed, the molds cost money and take time though, stay tuned.


Keep us up to date! If there are chips that are as small but more powerful, I'd say that would be a good direction to go. Adjustability would also great to fine tune everything. eace:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk, do you have pics of the beam pattern? With my lights, they looked good in the housing, the color was excellent, but the beam pattern was just plain all over the place and actually made it harder to see at night. I'm curious if the reflector housings in the facelift models are really that different, or if there is something else going on. Either way, I'm in to try and help figure this out. DeAutokey has been a great company to work with; very helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> BeeAlk, do you have pics of the beam pattern? With my lights, they looked good in the housing, the color was excellent, but the beam pattern was just plain all over the place and actually made it harder to see at night. I'm curious if the reflector housings in the facelift models are really that different, or if there is something else going on. Either way, I'm in to try and help figure this out. DeAutokey has been a great company to work with; very helpful and knowledgeable.


I don't have pics as the ones I took didn't turn out. However, the beam pattern is _exactly_ like the beam pattern from Sirius LEDs.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> BeeAlk, do you have pics of the beam pattern? With my lights, they looked good in the housing, the color was excellent, but the beam pattern was just plain all over the place and actually made it harder to see at night. I'm curious if the reflector housings in the facelift models are really that different, or if there is something else going on. Either way, I'm in to try and help figure this out. DeAutokey has been a great company to work with; very helpful and knowledgeable.


Just stapped this pic as I was unpacking my car:









I need to find a square wall with level ground to properly adjust my lights...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Just stapped this pic as I was unpacking my car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks ok to me, not unlike my sh*tty halogens.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> That looks ok to me, not unlike my sh*tty halogens.


We had some great feedback on these, would anyone be interested in a group buy on these?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We had some great feedback on these, would anyone be interested in a group buy on these?


What needs to happen to get the H7s to work?

Edit: also, they were extremely difficult to get fitted when I tested them, primarily because of the wire location in relation to the H7 fitting. As it is, the wire comes out of the top of the light as its pressed into the bracket, which interferes with the light housing, making it really hard to turn into place. Because of how the housing is shaped, if the wire came out of the bottom in relation to the bracket, it would be way easier.


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

I'd be interested in replacing those terrible first Gen leds. What is the approx cost of getting these ones?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We can aim for $100 shipped on these kits in the US, this is NOT for profit here, they want to let you know these will cost a lot more to manufacture vs what they sell these for.

The only way to get the price down is if their going to be a 1000 in production, so even at a $100 price tag, it is fair for the quality and warranty, it also will include the resistors.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm interested in the GB.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm in for the GB, these look 100x better than the first wave!


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

Any chance of getting a few more closeups of the products?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Finally getting around to installing these as fogs. They are bright, but I can't really compare because my other (driver) bulb is HID and blinding bright.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm interested in GB as well.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

A GB would be $100.00 shipped and that would include the resistors needed to work error free.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Haven't had a chance to get night shots yet, but this is what they look like installed. So that's OEM bi-xenons w/ deautokey DRL bulbs and deautokey H11 LED for my fogs.

I pretty much used this as my guide for mounting the resistor: http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...lation-of-DeAutoKey-3600-Lumen-LED-Fog-Lights . For my installation, I jacked the car up, removed both front wheels and wheel liners.

No bulb out error :beer::thumbup:










When installing the bulb on the passenger side, you have to remove the fan attached to the back.










You also have to clip or sand down the small tab on the resistor plug to get it to plug completely with the OEM plug.




























Since removing the fan on the passenger side bulb, I decided to move the wiring by the windshield washer reservoir to get it out of the way. Now there's about a 1/2 cm spacing between the bulb and reservoir. 



















Mounting of resistor and ballasts on passenger side. Driver side is similar.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

deAutoKey.com said:


> A GB would be $100.00 shipped and that would include the resistors needed to work error free.


I'm in-- this is for the H7s, correct?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> I'm in-- this is for the H7s, correct?


It can be for any bulb type. 

They would need at least 10 people.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Haven't had a chance to get night shots yet, but this is what they look like installed. So that's OEM bi-xenons w/ deautokey DRL bulbs and deautokey H11 LED for my fogs.
> 
> I pretty much used this as my guide for mounting the resistor: http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...lation-of-DeAutoKey-3600-Lumen-LED-Fog-Lights . For my installation, I jacked the car up, removed both front wheels and wheel liners.
> 
> ...


So to get these to work as fog lights, you need to install the resistor....correct?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

My low beams are H11. How those leds work as low beams?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Scuba*A3 said:


> So to get these to work as fog lights, you need to install the resistor....correct?


Yup...although I didn't try w/o the resistors. Guess I could've done that to see if we get a bulb out.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We would need at least 10, who is interested in the h11 a lowbeams?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We would need at least 10, who is interested in the h11 a lowbeams?


I'm in for H11s.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T
Wally Gorbash
skotti 

-Ok, 3 people for the new H11 set up?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

:thumbup: I'am in.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We might have a different alternative, the H11rc Xenon HID Kit.

It will be similar to our H7rc which works great in reflector housings:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-%96-Get-the-Projector-housing-look-instantly!

We can get some testing done on this and see how they look in the housing, it might be a brighter option with a better beam angle.
:thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We might have a different alternative, the H11rc Xenon HID Kit.
> 
> It will be similar to our H7rc which works great in reflector housings:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-%96-Get-the-Projector-housing-look-instantly!
> ...


interested

those will keep the wipers motor safe? would you ship to Chile? thx


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> interested
> 
> those will keep the wipers motor safe? would you ship to Chile? thx


Interested as well- but more concerned about the wiper motor issue.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> interested
> 
> those will keep the wipers motor safe? would you ship to Chile? thx





skotti said:


> Interested as well- but more concerned about the wiper motor issue.


Good point on the wiper motor, that could be an issue as the 35w HID Ballast will draw more power vs the LED ballast, does anyone know the exact cause?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Good point on the wiper motor, that could be an issue as the 35w HID Ballast will draw more power vs the LED ballast, does anyone know the exact cause?


I think it has more to do with properly grounding the ballast than anything else. Not sure what WellDone and OEM ballasts have differently, but in other kits they're generally okay if they're grounded properly. A lot of people were just plugging them in without anything else.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

npace said:


> I think it has more to do with properly grounding the ballast than anything else. Not sure what WellDone and OEM ballasts have differently, but in other kits they're generally okay if they're grounded properly. A lot of people were just plugging them in without anything else.


I see, if people are willing to take this risk, the h11rc would probably be the brightest and best beam angle out of any LED headlights, we can get someone to test these if interested. We cannot be responsible for any issues the kit might cause though per their policy.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought your H11rc kit were HID, not LED headlights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

aznsap said:


> I thought your H11rc kit were HID, not LED headlights?


H11RC are HID Kits.

And they also have the LED headlight for the h11 that members here are testing.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, after some talking with the owners of deAutoLED and the great results with the new H11 LED headlights - they decided to go ahead on manufacturing them.

There is no need for a group buy, they will be $104.99 shipped - it includes the resistors too.

If anyone wants to pre-order before they launch on the website, it will be $99.99 shipped and they will send you an invoice.

Please let me know here and I will fwd them your info to send you an invoice.

They will ship February 15th.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Can you provide pics/specs of the LEDs, as well as the beam pattern installed on other vehicles?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> Can you provide pics/specs of the LEDs, as well as the beam pattern installed on other vehicles?


We are manufacturing them because they look good in a few cars tested with H11 headlights, so the beam angle and color temp is good, we are going to manufacture them, start the pricing lower for the this thread, but final price will be $109.99shipped (sorry I quoted $104.99) & $99.99 shipped if ordered now

Customer photo:



BeeAlk said:


> Just stapped this pic as I was unpacking my car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Finally, pictures for those that would want to use these for fogs


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi - nice that is the h7 version.

So how was the space after the install, did you have enough clearance?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> krazyboi - nice that is the h7 version.
> 
> So how was the space after the install, did you have enough clearance?


That's the H11s. The spacing on the passenger side is tight. Had to remove the fan from the bulb and reposition the wiring. 

Super bright though!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> That's the H11s. The spacing on the passenger side is tight. Had to remove the fan from the bulb and reposition the wiring.
> 
> Super bright though!


Sorry I forgot BeeAlk sent you the H11.
So there is no fan, any issues with overheating?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pre-orders. 5 invoices already sent.

Reserve yours at $99.99 shipped, includes the all-in-one headlight meaning everything is built in:
Fan
heatsink
ballast 

Resistors are separate, and included with purchase

-Great light output & beam angle
-Classic and classy crisp white light temp gives you a projector feel and look.

These will ship towards the end of February, beginning of March.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Finally, pictures for those that would want to use these for fogs


Man I like those A LOT! Gona have to talk with the Mrs. now.....


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> That's the H11s. The spacing on the passenger side is tight. Had to remove the fan from the bulb and reposition the wiring.


Johnny, is it the windshield washer reservoir that's interfering? I'm not entirely clear from your comment above. Are you running without a fan on the passenger side, or did you have to remove it, reposition the wiring, and then reattach it? TIA.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry I forgot BeeAlk sent you the H11.
> So there is no fan, any issues with overheating?


Haven't tested for a long time yet. Need to cut the other mounting bracket for the driver side (it's direct to the car frame now) just to be safe. Should get it done tonight. Then the next time I drive for a while, I'll let you know about heating.



Scuba*A3 said:


> Man I like those A LOT! Gona have to talk with the Mrs. now.....


They are pretty bright!



lausch said:


> Johnny, is it the windshield washer reservoir that's interfering? I'm not entirely clear from your comment above. Are you running without a fan on the passenger side, or did you have to remove it, reposition the wiring, and then reattach it? TIA.


Yup, you're correct Brian. With the fan on the bulb for the passenger side, it hits the windshield washer reservoir. When you remove the fan, the bulb still touches the wires a bit. Repositioning them kind of ensures me it won't affect the wires...but then again, the bulb may not get too hot.

See this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-installed&p=86939204&viewfull=1#post86939204

BTW, I have a good amount of that mounting bracket remaining once I cut my piece if anyone wants. I can cut probably 6-10 more and ship (2) to people for $7.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the group buy purchases!

We want to mention that these are final sale! But we see no issues with these as they were tested and looks good.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry I forgot BeeAlk sent you the H11.
> So there is no fan, any issues with overheating?


Ok, so after driving for 40 minutes this morning (outside temp of 30ish degrees), I got to work, cut the car off and immediately went to touch the base of the bulb (10 seconds) and it wasn't even warm. So either they cool down quickly, the outside temp kept them cool, or, they just don't heat up much.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All pre-orders for the h11 led headlights are shipping tomorrow with a tracking #.

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights

You can get your kit now at an intro price of $109.99 shipped - this includes a lifetime warranty!

As this thread already showed:
-Crisp white light temperature
-Great beam angle and cut-off
-Higher quality construction vs amazon LED Kit
-Error Free


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*Fogs*

Just finished installing the LEDs in the Foglights. I had approximately 1/16 of an inch clearance between the aft of the bulb housing and the windshield washer tank. Didn't want to risk a melted reservoir so I had some aluminum faced heat wrap that I stuck to the washer tank to reflect any heat from the LED. The white output of these LEDs look amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Roadglide said:


> Just finished installing the LEDs in the Foglights. I had approximately 1/16 of an inch clearance between the aft of the bulb housing and the windshield washer tank. Didn't want to risk a melted reservoir so I had some aluminum faced heat wrap that I stuck to the washer tank to reflect any heat from the LED. The white output of these LEDs look amazing!:thumbup:


Yes, it gets tight, they don't really give much heat, the metal dissipates the heat and the fan also helps, but it could get hot enough to melt plastic. Bad design on the Audi Team, no reason to put that so close to a bulb


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Yes, it gets tight, *they don't really give much heat*, the metal dissipates the heat and the fan also helps, but it could get hot enough to melt plastic. Bad design on the Audi Team, no reason to put that so close to a bulb


Yup, I'm running w/o the fan on the passenger side and it doesn't get hot.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Yup, I'm running w/o the fan on the passenger side and it doesn't get hot.


:thumbup: Thanks for the feedback.

Thanks for everyone who is ordering the H11 low beam kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Scuba*A3 said:


> Man I like those A LOT! *Gona have to talk with the Mrs. now*.....


That sounds like you're gonna have a bad time... lol jk

I want em now too. LED all the things!!! 

Need the signals too lol.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> That sounds like you're gonna have a bad time... lol jk
> 
> I want em now too. LED all the things!!!
> 
> Need the signals too lol.


The extra safety alone is reason enough, this is really not an expensive kit for what you are getting. Plus it adds a much cleaner more appealing look to the front end of your car. Plus, when you use something everyday and it improves your drive and visibility, it is worth any price.

We have the PWY24W Turn signals now:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a...ignals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> LED all the things!!!


My thoughts exactly. 
OEM LED tails in the spring, then I want the LED reverse bulbs and signals. Any options for the brake lights themselves? I'm gonna end up spending like $1k on my lights lol


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> OEM LED tails in the spring, then I want the LED reverse bulbs and signals. Any options for the brake lights themselves? I'm gonna end up spending like $1k on my lights lol


Yes, we have 1156 OSRAM RED brake LEDs, turn signals, front turns, reverse, and headlights, we have an LED for your entire car.

Let me know what type of bulbs you need, we can get a universal listing up for everyone.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> OEM LED tails in the spring, then I want the LED reverse bulbs and signals. Any options for the brake lights themselves? I'm gonna end up spending like $1k on my lights lol


I have a set of the Cree LEd's Johnny tested for my reverse lights, they are awesome, then Brent (Audi_Eh3) got me a set of license plate bulbs lol. Ass end is almost complete lighting wise.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk - please msg me with the tail / reverse specs for your car, we tested a lot of cars, and they are looking good, we would like to have a few more opinions prior to launching the entire kit.

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> BeeAlk - please msg me with the tail / reverse specs for your car, we tested a lot of cars, and they are looking good, we would like to have a few more opinions prior to launching the entire kit.
> 
> Thanks:thumbup:


His tailights would be the same. As Johnny's (krazyboi) both are the Euro facelift tails. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Everyone who ordered the h11 headlights, please post photos with the results:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights

Thanks again for the orders, keep them coming!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Everyone who ordered the h11 headlights, please post photos with the results:
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights
> 
> Thanks again for the orders, keep them coming!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


These are almost sold out, does anyone have any feedback or photos of them installed?


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ponto said:


> That sounds like you're gonna have a bad time... lol jk
> 
> I want em now too. LED all the things!!!
> 
> Need the signals too lol.


I need the signals as well. Just waiting for a before and after pic so I can pull the plug. LED EVERYTHING!


----------



## TurboGTIme (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't post much, but I did get a set of the first batch of LED headlights. First thing I will say is these things are VERY bright and have a great white color. I had to adjust them quite a bit because I'm pretty sure I was blinding people after I first installed them. Great visibility with them. Install was pretty easy; one thing I didn't anticipate was how hot the resistors got. Have some melted plastic and a burn from bumping it to prove it. My install isn't very pretty but should be effective from melting anything else now. Overall I'm very happy with them and would definitely buy again :thumbup:
I've never posted pics but I'll try and figure out how.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TurboGTIme said:


> I don't post much, but I did get a set of the first batch of LED headlights. First thing I will say is these things are VERY bright and have a great white color. I had to adjust them quite a bit because I'm pretty sure I was blinding people after I first installed them. Great visibility with them. Install was pretty easy; one thing I didn't anticipate was how hot the resistors got. Have some melted plastic and a burn from bumping it to prove it. My install isn't very pretty but should be effective from melting anything else now. Overall I'm very happy with them and would definitely buy again :thumbup:
> I've never posted pics but I'll try and figure out how.


:thumbup: Great honest feedback.

You can send photos to [email protected] and they can host and post the up for you here.

Thank you


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

These look great - I think I want some of these for my A3 - but I am wondering about H3's for my wifes fogs and H7 Low beam (Japanese). Do you guys have these and any reason why they would not work? outside of clearance issues? I think the plugs are a standard vs. proprietary?

thanks,
Joe


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

joesturbo said:


> These look great - I think I want some of these for my A3 - but I am wondering about H3's for my wifes fogs and H7 Low beam (Japanese). Do you guys have these and any reason why they would not work? outside of clearance issues? I think the plugs are a standard vs. proprietary?
> 
> thanks,
> Joe


Hi, is this for a halogen Reflector housing? 

We have to look into it, they won't act the same in all housings, so we don't want you to have something without a good beam angle, the H11 for the Audi will look good so that is why there is a listing right now.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Hi, is this for a halogen Reflector housing?
> 
> We have to look into it, they won't act the same in all housings, so we don't want you to have something without a good beam angle, the H11 for the Audi will look good so that is why there is a listing right now.


Ok- it is for a 2013 Subaru Tribeca - it has halogen projectors for the low beam and reflectors for the fogs...

thanks for the help,
Joe


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

joesturbo said:


> Ok- it is for a 2013 Subaru Tribeca - it has halogen projectors for the low beam and reflectors for the fogs...
> 
> thanks for the help,
> Joe


Its projectors with a halogen bulb? We can get you set up then.

H3 - Reflector
H7 - Projector lens.

We have something for that.

We sent you a PM.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Here are some photos of the Audi H11 installed in the A3 headlights as lowbeams - great improvement!











Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights

:thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I received my LEDs for my halogen headlights. A couple questions:

- My car is base model, so I do not get a bulb-out warning. Therefore, I do not need the resistors. However, when I power up the car (with headlights off), the headlights flash 3-4 times. Will installing the resistors stop the flashing? Also, where do you recommend installing the resistors?

- The halogen headlights on my car are way off on aim, it MAY be the internal mounting is off- even the little plastic 'cover' that the tip of the bulb sits in- may be off a bit. I know there are the 2 white 'dials'/screw on each headlight for adjustment- can anyone tell me which is which (outboard screw vs inboard screw) and which way do they adjust with what direction of turning the screw (clockwise/counter)?

TIA


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> I received my LEDs for my halogen headlights. A couple questions:
> 
> - My car is base model, so I do not get a bulb-out warning. Therefore, I do not need the resistors. However, when I power up the car (with headlights off), the headlights flash 3-4 times. Will installing the resistors stop the flashing? Also, where do you recommend installing the resistors?
> 
> ...


I contacted them, they have not personally installed any on this car, only from what customers here have done will be what they know.

I'd say you can adjust it by adjusting the adapters, and try installing the resistors, normally LEDs will flicker on start up due to the CANBUS, but we only seen these with brake/front turn LEDs, not the headlights.

Please keep us updated on what you find.

Thank you


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> I contacted them, they have not personally installed any on this car, only from what customers here have done will be what they know.
> 
> I'd say you can adjust it by adjusting the adapters, and try installing the resistors, normally LEDs will flicker on start up due to the CANBUS, but we only seen these with brake/front turn LEDs, not the headlights.
> 
> ...


I had the flickering happen with the LED bulbs I tried from Amazon. I'm pretty sure once I added resistors it stopped.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I had the flickering happen with the LED bulbs I tried from Amazon. I'm pretty sure once I added resistors it stopped.


Ok, thanks for the info, it seems like it should be a fix from what I was just told from deAuto.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

for those without DIS, the resistors are needed?


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

At the request of deautokey, I am posting pictures of install problems. Of course, the one picture I didn't get was showing how the LED bulb+fan is too tall for the headlight housing.

I have a 2012 (face lift) A3 with OEM halogen headlights.

Onto the issues.

Here is one of the H11 bulbs I received. As you can see, the adapter ring is for the slightly older style tension spring that used to be used for holding the bulb in place. 









Here is my OEM bulb and adapter









The adapter and bulb separated









Here is an angled shot showing where the OEM bulb is installed. Part f the issue with the deautokey setup is it's too tall. I COULD trim the housing, but it the half inch or so that is sticking out, preventing it from mounting flat, is hitting right where the adjuster screw comes across the bottom of the housing. Trimming the housing is not an option, not to mention it would cause moisture to accumulate.









Here is a straight on shot of the bulb placement showing the lack of room.










I've heard/read of people separating the fan piece from the bulb, but don't remember where I saw that, and am unsure I want to have to go down that road. Anybody have any input? Deautokey have any ideas how to fix this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry VDubVirus, we are not familiar with that set up.
Those fans cannot be removed though, but we emailed you with a different LED option that might work better, you can decide if that is good or you would like to return them.

Thank you


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

The LEDs option you sent doesn't look at like it would fit.

I have the same issue as the CC in this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004579-DIY-deAutokey-LED-Headlights-for-VW-CC

Only differences are my bulbs are H7, instead of H4, and the fan housing on the H7 you sent me (shown above) are too tall to fit into my housings. I could retrofit the LED into my OEM clips like the CC guy did, if the fan housing wasn't so tall.



Thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VDubVirus said:


> The LEDs option you sent doesn't look at like it would fit.
> 
> I have the same issue as the CC in this thread:
> 
> ...


Ok, can you dremel a slit on the side of the bulb adapter to slide it in, or purchase something like this:









Then you can slide the housing though, I might not be seeing the issue 100% clearly maybe though, for the other model we sent you, the metal fabric is bendable.

Your car's bulb is an h11, correct?


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

My car is H7 for low beams.

My issue with the bulbs have the metal fabric is the ring it uses to lock the bulb in doesn't look at all compatible with my housings, nor does it appear to be removable. Also, those bulbs are only 2500 lumens and made by sylvania (from what I found researching different LED bulbs). I like the 3200 lumen Cree lighting.

I could easily modify my clips, or order extras to use.

Do you guys have H7 bulbs similar to the ones used on the Passat CC in this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004579-DIY-deAutokey-LED-Headlights-for-VW-CC

They appear to be shorter, thereby not coming into contact with the housing opening. They are sticking out just about a half inch to much for me to get them all the way onto the housing.

(Again, I really wish I had taken a picture of the fitment issues with the LED bulbs I received) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VDubVirus said:


> My car is H7 for low beams.
> 
> My issue with the bulbs have the metal fabric is the ring it uses to lock the bulb in doesn't look at all compatible with my housings, nor does it appear to be removable. Also, those bulbs are only 2500 lumens and made by sylvania (from what I found researching different LED bulbs). I like the 3200 lumen Cree lighting.
> 
> ...


Hi, this all worked out and you have them installed now, correct?

Thanks


----------

